# Pca 2010



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Kingston (Ch. Willowsedge Tango Kings Randsom)









Eden (Ch. Tango Willowsedge Original Sin)









Diana (Tango I'm Your Princess)









Dani (Classique Chic Gamine)


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Annie (Ch. Tango Dancing With The Stars)


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Very beautiful kids you have 

Congrats on that.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

yes! Very beautiful Kids!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy smokes!! Crystal was one very busy handler!! Is Dancing with the Stars Annie? I am friends with her Mommy and Grandma on FB. They are beautiful Lisa!!! Of all the dogs with Tango on their name, who is the ONE dog who completely does it for you? Knocks your socks off? Did Allison show one of your dogs? The blonde?


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!

Allison Alexander-Foley is the one handling Thomas. She also showed Ella (Tango Just Dance) for me in the Novice bitch class but I didn't manage to get any decent photos of her unfortunately. 

Yes, that is Annie who is owned and loved by Jane and Liz. Annie lives in Illinois but came back to Canada just before PCA to completed her Canadian championship. Chrystal finished her for us in just two weekends! Annie went back home with her family right from PCA.

Who of my guys completely does it for me? That is an impossible question to answer because I like things about all of them. There is no perfect dog out there anywhere, they all have their strengths and their weaknesses. So I like them all for different reasons. Some, like Liza and Solomon did very well in the show ring but there are others who just completed their titles and then retired from the show ring that are lovely in their own right. The show success is nice but a great dog is not determined by the number of Best in Shows or other accolades it may win. I guess Liza has a special place in my heart because she was my first home bred champion , from my very first litter. She was my first BIS winner, my first AOM winner etc etc. So there were a lot of firsts with Liza. Of course her mother Annie is very special because she is the foundation of Tango Poodles and without her none of my other Poodles would exist. Solomon also holds a very special place in my heart because not only do I find him lovely to look at but he is also the most gentlest and sweetest boy and has a most wonderful personality. We really enjoyed his show career, the AOM at Westminster is probably the highlight of my career as a breeder up until this point. I love them all , the ones that stay here with me and the ones that go off to loving companion homes. They are all special in their own way!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely poodles!! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Your kids are absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing your pics with us and a huge CONGRATS!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww.. you Furkids are beautiful!!

You should be so proud to have so many in the PCA!
And I think I have said it before... I ♥♥♥ Soloman, and it's awesome to hear he is so sweet too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are all so beautiful!

I love your answer as to your favorite. My sister and I feel the same way about our poodles. They all have their strengths and weaknesses and we love them all for their individual personalities.

Congratulations on all of your ring successes!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely LOVELY pics of LOVELY poodles!!!! I love the ALL...lol! Yeah, there is no 'perfect' dog and to love them all for their own good qualities is great! Thanks for sharing your lovely dogs with us! Enjoyed looking at the pics... well, more than once...lol!

Also, so glad to hear about the great temperament. Temperament to me is so paramount. I would not sacrifice a lovely temperament for a specific structural aspic, of course, bearing in mind that the structural issue is not something that is detrimental to health, but then, if I had a dog that had anything detrimental to health I would not breed it anyway.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Lisa,
As I always say to you when I see you at shows, you must be so very proud of your poodles! I remember you hiding behind me so Liza wouldn't see you at the Ontario Breeder's show...you were waiting for your first BIS at that time. Now, look how far you've come! Awesome!
Vivienne


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! I just can't help but drool over your blacks...whites are great too, but I'm just a little biased. Glad to hear of the fabulous temperament....that's the part I love the most about standards, though the beauty sure adds to the package!


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. We had a great time at PCA, as always! I have to thank the wonderful handlers who show my guys and also the owners/co-owners who are so committed to caring for show coat and sending their Tango kids to the National! It was a blast!


----------

